# Got my first girlfriend! :D



## Nessy

Some of you have been following my other posts and I'm happy to announce that the girl I've been seeing and I are now together  

Was a bit nervewrecking asking her but she was very happy and felt the same way as me luckily  She said we should really practice kissing now 

She had work today so sadly didnt do much more then walk a small trip to where I was raised up (not far from where she lives now) and talked with her about being bf/gf and other stuff.

I guess I won't be posting a lot more about what I do (I will still come and see if I can't come here and encourage people and help them out even though I'm far from an expert  ) and how its going except if we end up marrying each other far in the future  (dont worry I'm not thinking about that all all  )

I really want to thank all of you who have given me encouraging words and helped me along the way. <3 you all 

I really hope this encourages people and makes them see that they arent doomed to be alone. I thought that aswell for 20 years and now the situation is quite different.


----------



## foe

You two were probably already a couple on your 5th date. 

Congrats!!! :yay


----------



## madsv

BIG CONGRATS BRO:clap:boogie


----------



## polardude18

Congrats a million times over, I love your confidence!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Nice! How did you meet her again?


----------



## Nessy

Thanks all!  I met her on a datingsite StevenGlansberg, was actually her who took contact with me


----------



## bsd3355

Congrats! She said you two should practice kissing more; you can say, you two should start sexing more! Sounds perfect! jk


----------



## LostProphet

I was really glad to see this Nessy, congrats man! Enjoy.



bwidger85 said:


> Congrats! She said you two should practice kissing more; you can say, you two should start sexing more! Sounds perfect! jk


LMAO.


----------



## factmonger

Congrats, man :-D I'm happy for you!


----------



## Loggerman

Well I hate you, very much. 23 year old virgin going 24...


----------



## diamondheart89

:clap :high5 Congratzz!! Good luck with your relationship....I hope you end up married eventually!


----------



## madsv

Loggerman said:


> Well I hate you, very much. 23 year old virgin going 24...


That was not a very nice thing to say imo

I was 26 until I was kissed and had sex the first time so


----------



## Loggerman

madsv said:


> That was not a very nice thing to say imo
> 
> I was 26 until I was kissed and had sex the first time so


May I ask how you met her?


----------



## madsv

Loggerman said:


> May I ask how you met her?


Online

We are married now


----------



## Loggerman

madsv said:


> Online
> 
> We are married now


I hate all people. I hate the men that bully me. I hate the women that tease me. I hate the loud children. I hate the staring old people.

And now I hate you, here at SAS, cause you have women.

I hate all people! Even my own family.


----------



## rymo

Congrats! I definitely think you should continue to post on this subject (yes, graphic details). Honestly, though, I would love to hear in a few weeks how having a girlfriend has changed you or relieved your SA, if at all. I found that when I got a gf things got a lot better but I still had/have SA and it made me realize that getting a girl is not the be all and end all of overcoming it, even though when you don't have one it really feels that way. It really requires working on yourself in many different areas, at least in my experience, but certainly having a girl can make it easier because she is an additional layer of support. In my case, she doesn't know I have SA or that she was my first kiss/sex etc., but it's still nice to have someone who can empathize with you when you want to talk to about different things.


----------



## Absurd

Loggerman said:


> I hate all people. I hate the men that bully me. I hate the women that tease me. I hate the loud children. I hate the staring old people.
> 
> And now I hate you, here at SAS, cause you have women.
> 
> I hate all people! Even my own family.


So, like, am I supposed to feel sorry? Angry? Pity?

Aaawwww. Poor you. No one else goes through what you do.

Anyways, congrats to op.


----------



## madsv

rymo said:


> Congrats! I definitely think you should continue to post on this subject (yes, graphic details). Honestly, though, I would love to hear in a few weeks how having a girlfriend has changed you or relieved your SA, if at all. I found that when I got a gf things got a lot better but I still had/have SA and it made me realize that getting a girl is not the be all and end all of overcoming it, even though when you don't have one it really feels that way. It really requires working on yourself in many different areas, at least in my experience, but certainly having a girl can make it easier because she is an additional layer of support. In my case, she doesn't know I have SA or that she was my first kiss/sex etc., but it's still nice to have someone who can empathize with you when you want to talk to about different things.


:yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Congrats!


The story you broadcast on here was quite sweet, hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Nessy

Thanks ya'll for the kind words  Seeing her has actually helped me a bit already Rymo, today when I went to the store I barely noticed had anxiety at all (which I normally get when I go out in public alone). 

I just thought once "I probably look like I just got out of bed haha" (which I actually did ) and I didnt actually care. I just said to myself that I was getting nervous for nothing and it went away


----------



## bsd3355

Nessy said:


> Thanks ya'll for the kind words  Seeing her has actually helped me a bit already Rymo, today when I went to the store I barely noticed had anxiety at all (which I normally get when I go out in public alone).
> 
> I just thought once "I probably look like I just got out of bed haha" (which I actually did ) and I didnt actually care. I just said to myself that I was getting nervous for nothing and it went away


That is kind of interesting because it may be pointed to the fact that you believe having a girlfriend makes you more accepted by society. I've felt that way at times with dates and stuff.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Congratulations!


----------



## gilt

Now you're cruising...way to go!


----------



## millenniumman75

Nessy said:


> Some of you have been following my other posts and I'm happy to announce that the girl I've been seeing and I are now together
> 
> Was a bit nervewrecking asking her but she was very happy and felt the same way as me luckily  She said we should really practice kissing now
> 
> She had work today so sadly didnt do much more then walk a small trip to where I was raised up (not far from where she lives now) and talked with her about being bf/gf and other stuff.
> 
> I guess I won't be posting a lot more about what I do (I will still come and see if I can't come here and encourage people and help them out even though I'm far from an expert  ) and how its going except if we end up marrying each other far in the future  (dont worry I'm not thinking about that all all  )
> 
> I really want to thank all of you who have given me encouraging words and helped me along the way. <3 you all
> 
> I really hope this encourages people and makes them see that they arent doomed to be alone. I thought that aswell for 20 years and now the situation is quite different.


But SA isn't just the relationship part - what that is is experienced by all men.


----------



## Wildman

Nicely done.


----------



## Arisa1536

Awesome nessy :hug :celebrate
Online dating has its upside, i met my boyfriend via this forum and it does go to show that online dating is not "bad" or "Creepy" in fact its something i would recommend because u know the person more intimately when u chat on msn, skype etc about your similar issues and it helps the relationship evolve and you will both feel more comfortable with each other :heart

I hope it all goes really well for you Nessy


----------



## crimsoncora

^^ :ditto

Anyhoo congrats!


----------



## vicente

Mazal Tov! Congrats!

This happened to me last month, and I was 25. You're very lucky!



Nessy said:


> Some of you have been following my other posts and I'm happy to announce that the girl I've been seeing and I are now together
> 
> Was a bit nervewrecking asking her but she was very happy and felt the same way as me luckily  She said we should really practice kissing now
> 
> She had work today so sadly didnt do much more then walk a small trip to where I was raised up (not far from where she lives now) and talked with her about being bf/gf and other stuff.
> 
> I guess I won't be posting a lot more about what I do (I will still come and see if I can't come here and encourage people and help them out even though I'm far from an expert  ) and how its going except if we end up marrying each other far in the future  (dont worry I'm not thinking about that all all  )
> 
> I really want to thank all of you who have given me encouraging words and helped me along the way. <3 you all
> 
> I really hope this encourages people and makes them see that they arent doomed to be alone. I thought that aswell for 20 years and now the situation is quite different.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

You must share your secrets.


----------



## JustWakeUp

:yay Congrats! :yay


----------



## wmw87

Tremendous thread! :clap


----------



## theseshackles

Hey congratulations mayne!

Sure must be awesome getting up everyday knowing you have a significant other.

Reminds me of 2 years ago when someone short 'n cute had an interest in me, but I was so darn shy and preoccupied with the thought of not having any friends that it just ruined it all. I even vented all this frustration to her and was surprised my pessimism didn't make her turn the other way and run...

Not shy anymore so things are somewhat better...

You give me hope!


----------



## Nessy

Small update  Today after I left she said that she <insert word thats between like and love> (norwegian non english-equivalent word) me and also when I left we had a good kiss for once  Practice makes perfect I guess 

Very happy right now  Never would have thought I would be where I am now just a month ago. Things can change for the better fast it seems


----------



## madsv

Nessy said:


> Small update  Today after I left she said that she <insert word thats between like and love> (norwegian non english-equivalent word) me and also when I left we had a good kiss for once  Practice makes perfect I guess
> 
> Very happy right now  Never would have thought I would be where I am now just a month ago. Things can change for the better fast it seems


Way to go. What is the norwegian word? I am Danish so probably will understand it


----------



## cybernaut

IsThereAComputerOption said:


> You must share your secrets.


I second that LOL. I've never been in a relationship either, so still waiting on that perfect guy :|.

Anyway, congrats on starting your first relationship. You seem really happy to have her in your life now .


----------



## Harneet

Aww this is so cute, Congratulations! =P


----------



## ValiantThor

:boogie


----------



## shyLee10

Loggerman said:


> I hate all people. I hate the men that bully me. I hate the women that tease me. I hate the loud children. I hate the staring old people.
> 
> And now I hate you, here at SAS, cause you have women.
> 
> I hate all people! Even my own family.


HEY! Don't hate us; it's all love here. I've never been in a relationship, either.

OP, congrats. She sounds great.


----------



## Nessy

Thanks all  I dont have any secrets though sadly, I just went on the first date with her and from there it just went forward until today where we are together. 

It was "Glad i deg" Madsv


----------



## madsv

Nessy said:


> Thanks all  I dont have any secrets though sadly, I just went on the first date with her and from there it just went forward until today where we are together.
> 
> It was "Glad i deg" Madsv


That was very nice Nessy


----------



## cubanscorpio

very nice guy. congratulations on ur social success! question for you tho, if you don't mind. so after talking for a bit on the dating website who invited who out on a date? and how did you feel about going out with her for the first time?


----------



## Nessy

To Cubanscorpio:

She hinted that she wanted me to take her out early on (second time we IM'ed for 10 minutes or something) so I figured she wasnt actually hinting that she wanted to me to take her out since it was so early. But then she asked if I wanted to catch a movie that week and I agreed.

Before going out with her I was extremly nervous and almost didnt go. But I thought to myself "If I dont go now, how am I going to get a girlfriend? A girlfriend isnt going to fall into my lap sitting at home" so I went on the date. Was a bit nervous at first but it passed rather quickly. 

Luckily for me she seemed to be fairly interested in me so she asked me questions too, not just me asking her. After she prolonged the date twice I figured she liked me so I asked her if she wanted to meet up again later and she did


----------



## cubanscorpio

ahh, nice. so she actually did her part as well. not just let u do all the work and initiations. awesome. i like girls that are open like that - not affraid to show how they feel. i wish i ran into girls like that more often but they're so rare. 

well grats again Nessy and i wish you the best of luck with ur girl. and thx for answering my question


----------



## Devil

You look pretty attractive, and your personality sounds very magnetic and fun! No wonder why you got a girlfriend  

Good job, I'm proud of you! So happy for you.


----------



## earworm

Loggerman said:


> I hate all people. I hate the men that bully me. I hate the women that tease me. I hate the loud children. I hate the staring old people.
> 
> And now I hate you, here at SAS, cause you have women.
> 
> I hate all people! Even my own family.


lol


----------



## bbowden

I feel like I need a copy of what you said. Well done


----------



## Roscoe

I wish you the best of luck! :yes


----------



## Misanthropic79

Loggerman said:


> Well I hate you, very much. 23 year old virgin going 24...


LOL, Don't hate the player, hate the game:b

Congrats Nessy!:clap


----------



## Paragon

Grats man


----------



## ClintHardwood

Congrats!


----------



## Cheesus Chrust

Congrats, but why you gotta rub it in? :bash


----------



## MindOverMood

bbowden said:


> I feel like I need a copy of what you said. Well done


:lol


----------



## Cerberios

Th-That's so cute !!
Yay congratulations ~


----------

